# Nutty Numbers



## kitchenelf (Nov 2, 2003)

Nutty Numbers

1/2 cup soft butter
1 cup flour
1/4 cup honey
1 cup wheat germ

Mix ingredients shape into numbers. Cover with chopped nuts. Gently press. 

Bake at 350 degrees for 10 minutes. Eat! Nice'n Nutty. 

NOTE: To form numbers, roll "snakes" use a large number written on paper and covered with wax paper as a guide.

***Recipe originally posted by Filus


----------

